# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  looking glass

## enaon

*2007 update*

*Wireless πρόσβαση:*
http://www.limah.awmn/lookinglass/lnx.php 
http://www.routers.awmn 
http://www.drinet.awmn/lookinglass
*Inet πρόσβαση:*
http://www.sv1lh.net/lookinglass/lnx.php
http://www.cha0s.gr/looking-glass 
http://www.drinet.net/lookinglass


*Τα παρακάτω, ίσως δέν είναι πλέον ενεργά.*
Τροποποιήθηκε το αρχικό post, ώστε να περιέχονται τα σημεία πρόσβασης στα διάφορα looking glass.

*Wireless πρόσβαση:*
Node Calendar _ http://www.cha0s.awmn/nodecal/ Εισαγωγή στοιχείων απο το web_

bliz (72)_ http://www.drinet.awmn/lookinglass_
cha0s (2331)_ http://www.cha0s.awmn/looking-glass/_  
Jabarlee (34)_ http://lookinglass.jabarlee.awmn_ 
Netsailor (956) _ http://www.netsailor.awmn/looking-glass/_
Renos (1363) _ http://www.renos.awmn/nms-demo/ (username/passwd: awmn/awmn)_

*Inet πρόσβαση:*
Node Calendar _ http://www.cha0s.gr/nodecal/ Εισαγωγή στοιχείων απο το web_

bliz (72) _ http://www.drinet.net/lookinglass/_ 
cha0s (2331) _ http://www.cha0s.gr/looking-glass/_  

To php θα το βρείτε εδώ :
http://freshmeat.net/projects/mrlg4php/

Παρακάτω βρίσκετε το php που τρέχει στο node bliz (20/03/06)

**Βελτιωμένη έκδοση του php βρίσκετε εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8887&start=60 **
*
Update: Looking glass στο Mikrotik.*
O netsailor βρήκε τρόπο ώστε τα mikrotik να μπορουν να υποστιρίζουν το looking-glass ( http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8 ... c&start=60 )
Οι οδηγίες ειναι οι παρακάτω, 

- Από το winbox, διαλέγουμε terminal και στο νέο παράθυρο γράφουμε: 
- system telnet 127.0.0.1 2605 
- Στο prompt για password βάζουμε zebra 
- enable 
- configure terminal 
- password awmn 
- enable password <neopassword> 
- no access-list kakas deny any 
- access-list kakas permit 10.0.0.0/8 
- access-list kakas deny any 
- wr 
- exit 
- exit

----------


## sotiris

συγνωμη για την αφελη ερωτηση...για ποια προβληματα μιλας?

και οταν λες: 
_‘Όταν αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα θα τρέχουμε_ 
τι εννοεις?
τι πρεπει να περιμενουμε δηλαδη?

----------


## enaon

Sorry Σωτήρη, ξέχασα ότι επικρατεί κλήμα έντασης, δεν ήθελα να το δυναμιτίσω. 

Δεν θα γίνει κάτι, μην κρύβεσαι  ::  
Το bgp είναι πολύ πιο δυνατό εργαλείο από το ospf. Αυτό καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχει μόνο τα καλά του. Παίζοντας μπορείς να κάνεις πιο πολύ κακό από ότι παλιά. 
Το looking glass, σε αφήνει να δεις πως μοιάζει το δίκτυο απο απομακρυσμένα σημεία, κάνοντας την δουλεία του troubleshooting πολύ πιο απλή. 

Δές το σαν μέτρο πρόληψης, και στείλε μου το pass του cisco σου για την πόρτα 23  ::

----------


## sotiris

Aντε βρε Σωτηρη,ετσι οπως το ειπες αρχικα τρομαξα...οτι δεν εχουμε δει τα χειροτερα ακομα  ::  

ναι το ειδα το εργαλειο...πολυ χρησιμο.

----------


## ngia

Τέλειο!!

Αν θεωρείται ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη θα μπορούσαμε όλοι να βάλουμε το read password =awmn στους δαίμονες και write (enable) φυσικά κάποιο δικό μας.
Έτσι θα μπορείς να δεις ανά πάσα στιγμή τι γίνεται σε γείτονα, να τον βοηθήσεις, να σε βοηθήσει , να μάθεις και να μάθει.
Bliz ας ξεκινήσουμε βάζοντας το awmn.

----------


## enaon

> ας ξεκινήσουμε βάζοντας το awmn.


Ναι, βασικά αυτο ειναι πολυ πιο απλό και καλό, απο το να στέλνει ο ένας pass στον άλλο..

Θα ήταν καλό να βάλουμε το read pass σε awmn οσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι..

----------


## mindfox

Πολύ καλή κίνηση enaon.

Αυτό είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να το είχαμε σκεφτεί εδώ και καιρό (για να πω την αλήθεια, υπήρχαν προτάσεις να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο, απλώς υπήρχε "ηθικό κόλλημα" στο να ζητηθούν τα passwords από τους κόμβους).

Ο τρόπος που έγινε τώρα, είναι διακριτικός. 

Μπράβο!

----------


## paravoid

Καλό!
Αν μπορείς μόνο βάλε να δείχνει τις εντολές (sh ip bgp sum) και όχι την περιγραφή τους (BGP neighborship) σαν κάθε looking glass που σέβεται τον εαυτό του  ::

----------


## socrates

Ναι το είχαμε συζητήσει και εμείς εδώ... Μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα!

Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να προσθέταμε και traceroute , ping εντολές.

Πάντως αν θέλετε feedback για debugging εδώ είμαι εγώ



```
Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\@SYSTEM\@NET\@WEB\AWMN\lookinglass\showme.php on line 299
```

Το παραπάνω μήνυμα μου βγήκε όταν έκανα sh ip bgp sum στον Winner.

----------


## enaon

στον winner δεν δουλεύει ακόμα, δεν απαντάει συμβατικά το mrtd, θα φτιαχτεί.

Βάλτε ένα εκεί και καλύψτε τα Βριλήσσια, αυτό θα είναι βοήθεια..  ::

----------


## Achille

enaon το pass στους routers cslab-achille είναι awmn σε zebra και bgpd (πάντα ήταν).

----------


## ysam

Επιτέλους εκπλήρωσες την επιθυμία μου..  :: 

Βλέπε νούμερο 6.

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... c&start=30


Πάντος δεν χρειάζεται να μπούν όλοι οι routes.. κάποια μεγάλα κομβικά σημεία θέλουμε για να βλέπουμε ανατολικά,δυτικά, βόρια και νότια τι παίζει.

-Γιάννης

----------


## TNS

Πολύ καλό αλλά νομίζω είναι απαραίτητο για να μην τρελαθούμε, όποιος κάνει κάποια αλλαγή σε κάποιο conf να προσθέτει δίπλα ένα σχόλιο με το nick του, την ημερομηνία και ένα σχόλιο για την αλλαγή του. Just an idea...  ::

----------


## enaon

looking είναι μόνο. Δέν αλλάζεις τίποτα.. Δέν μπορείς. Μπαίνει με read-only pass. Εκτός απο μερικόυς που έβαλα τα write για να βλέπω το config, για λίγο καιρό, μέχρι να μεταβούμε όλοι. Αλλα και εκεί , δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις κάτι..

----------


## pavlidisd

Router IP: 10.80.184.65

Password σε ospfd,bgpd,zebra: awmn

----------


## netsailor

> Βάλτε ένα εκεί και καλύψτε τα Βριλήσσια, αυτό θα είναι βοήθεια..


Για όποιον θέλει υπάρχει το http://www.netsailor.awmn/looking-glass/index.php

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Router IP: 10.32.46.78
Password σε ospfd,bgpd,zebra: awmn

----------


## spirosco

spirosco : 10.17.119.129
pass : awmn

b52 : 10.42.44.10
pass : awmn

tenorism : 10.87.183.129
pass : awmn

grgs : 10.17.120.1
pass : awmn

koem : 10.42.43.65
pass : awmn

stelios1540 : 10.80.185.65
pass : awmn

hook : 10.80.182.1
pass : awmn

phillip633 : 10.17.121.1
pass : awmn

phronidis : 10.31.176.1
pass : awmn

foxer : 10.80.189.65
pass : awmn

billgout : 10.46.165.2
pass : awmn

Αμα ξεχασα κανεναν μην βαρατε  :: 

EDIT: Διορθωθηκε 20/10/04

----------


## jabarlee

jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.249)
jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.249)
manolis.awmn (10.23.25.249)
dermanis.awmn (10.37.59.1)
bakolaz.awmn (10.37.58.249)

read pass σε zebra,bgpd,ospfd : awmn

----------


## enaon

τέλεια παιδιά  :: 

τα βάζω τώρα..

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ας υπάρχει ένα ανα περιοχή τουλάχιστον για αυτό το διάστημα

----------


## MerNion

Σωτήρη εμφανίζεται το παρακάτω πρόβλημα οταν πηγαίνω στην σελίδα και ασύρματα και από inet
Parse error: parse error, unexpected '[', expecting ']' in D:\@SYSTEM\@NET\@WEB\AWMN\lookinglass\showme.php on line 86

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις υπ' όψιν σου..

----------


## ysam

Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι κύριοι με το FIAT Punto με αριθμό πινακίδας που ξεκινάει από ΜΙ και τελειώνει σε 67 και MAC Address που ξεκινάει από 0040 και τελειώνει σε 8F66 να σταματίσουν να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν γιατί πλέον ξέρουμε ποιοί είναι.. 

.............. -Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

> Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι κύριοι με το FIAT Punto με αριθμό πινακίδας που ξεκινάει από ΜΙ και τελειώνει σε 67 και MAC Address που ξεκινάει από 0040 και τελειώνει σε 8F66 να σταματίσουν να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν γιατί πλέον ξέρουμε ποιοί είναι.. 
> 
> .............. -Γιάννης


¨Οπα , Όπα (copyright by ysam)...
Τι έχουμε και δολιοφθορείς;;;  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Λαμπρο, το μόνο που δεν έκανα ήταν να τους βγάλω φωτό!! Σε πολύ κοντινό ζοομ κιόλας.. Απλά δεν μπόρεσα να δω τι έγραφε στο laptop. 

Εκτός των κρουσμάτων που έχουμε τελευταία (περίεργα associations κτλ..)
έχουμε και τέτια τώρα.. Γιαυτό μακριά από το ναρκοπέδιο.. δεν ευθύνομαι αν ξαναδώ τίποτα περίεργο..

----------


## enaon

Ανεβάζω το php στο πρώτο post. Mάλλον θα ήταν καλό να μπει τροποποιημένο και σε άλλα σημεία, ίσως με inet πρόσβαση.

----------


## Renos

Σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα BGP looking glass integrated σε μια μικρη εφαρμογη για Node Monitoring που στηνω σιγα-σιγα. Πιθανοτατα θα συμπεριλαβω ολους οσους εχουν ποσταρει στο thread δινοντας ΙΡ και θετοντας το password σε 'awmn'. Οποιος δεν θελει να συμπεριληφθει ας μου στειλει ενα ΡΜ.

Μετα το looking glass θα διαθεσω και τα sources της εφαρμογης για οποιον ενδιαφερεται και θα γινει port η εφαρμογη σε Slackware και Debian. Αυτην την στιγμη παιζει σε FreeBSD.

----------


## lambrosk

Ysam κανόνισε με τον Ρένο άν χρειάζεται για το looking glass κάτι τα απαραίτητα για το Node μου.

Έτσι και αλλιώς τα pass τα έχεις και ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα που πρέπει να τα δώσεις και για ποιον λόγο, κάνε τα κουμάντα σου! (Είσαι lambrosk node _Administrator_ CERTIFIED  ::  )

----------


## jabarlee

"mirror" στο http://lookinglass.jabarlee.awmn

----------


## Pater_Familias

pater-familias.awmn (10.38.115.65)

pass: awmn

----------


## Renos

(Python) Looking Glass:

http://www.renos.awmn/nms/ (username/passwd: awmn/awmn)

----------


## phronidis

Αλλαξαν τα στοχεία μου
phronidis (ee) : ip 10.31.176.1
pass: awmn

----------


## Exoticom

Router IP: 10.40.176.1 
Password σε bgpd,zebra: awmn

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αλλαξαν τα στοχεία μου
> phronidis (ee) : ip 10.31.176.1
> pass: awmn


Nα διορθωθεί στον jabarlee το nodeid του EE και να μπει το σωστό 533 και όχι 588, παρακαλώ.

----------


## jabarlee

με κάποιο τρόπο δε θα έπρεπε να περαστούνε όλοι οι routers εδώ;

όσοι έχετε πρόσβαση σε routers άλλων, κάντε τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές και δηλώστε το εδώ για να ανανεώσουμε τις σελίδες

----------


## Billgout

Επίσης....
το node-id μου είναι 516...για να μην είμαι ο μόνος που του λείπει  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

Προσθέστε και τους routers:

Koem(702) : 10.42.43.65 
Nikpet(1397) : 10.30.40.65
Ataraxos(1401) : 10.44.187.65 

pass awmn σε zebra και bgpd

----------


## Cha0s

Router *Cha0s (2331)*: 10.26.35.1
BGP, Zebra Password: *awmn*

----------


## Cha0s

Και για τον router του sinonick:

Router *sinonick (1806)*: 10.24.47.65
BGP, Zebra Password: *awmn*

----------


## socrates

Router socrates (979): 10.21.123.1 
BGP, Zebra Password: awmn

----------


## bchris

> (Python) Looking Glass:
> 
> http://www.renos.awmn/nms/ (username/passwd: awmn/awmn)


Το δοκιμασα, αλλα δεν με αφηνει να μπω.
Κατι στο authentication 
 ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έβαλα και εγώ το php του Bliz και υπάρχει πρόσβαση και από internet.

Wireless: http://www.cha0s.awmn/looking-glass/
Internet: http://cha0s-wireless.ath.cx/looking-glass/ 

(Υποθέτω πως το php script ήταν updated όσο αφορά τους routers έτσι; )

----------


## socrates

Καλό είναι να δώσουν και οι υπόλοιποι routers πρόσβαση έτσι ώστε να έχουμε σαφέστερη εικόνα!

----------


## RF

router RF (3329): 10.72.238.1 
zebra & bgpd password: awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνε και τις ανάλογες καταχωρήσεις στο Node Calendar ( http://www.cha0s.awmn/nodecal - http://cha0s-wireless.ath.cx/nodecal )


Υπάρχει ενσωματωμένο το Looking Glass πάνω στο Node Calendar.

----------


## nvak

Καλό θα ήταν όλοι οι κόμβοι να εγγραφούν στο lookinglass  ::  
Όσοι είναι γραμμένοι να ενημερώσουν για τις αλλαγές ( ngia, achille κλπ).
Είναι το μόνο εργαλείο που μας δίνει πραγματική εικόνα για το δίκτυο  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Στο Node Calendar υπάρχει ενσωματωμένο το Looking Glass και με κάθε προσθήκη κόμβου ενημερώνεται αυτόματα.

(Η υπηρεσία δυστυχώς όμως είναι down και θα αποκατασταθεί άυριο το βράδυ...)

----------


## enaon

Έκανα τις αλλαγές στο php και ενημέρωσα το αρχικό post.
Το node calendar είναι σαφώς πιο ευκίνητο από την λύση του edit με το χέρι από έναν άνθρωπο.

Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι είναι λογικό από εδώ και στο εξής οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να καταχωρούν οι ίδιοι τον κόμβο τους μέσα από την σελίδα του.

Θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο php για το looking-glass που τρέχει στο node calendar, ώστε να μπορούμε να το κάνουμε mirror και σε άλλα σημεία.

----------


## xaotikos

Μιας και το node calendar εξελίσσεται σε αρκετά χρήσιμη υπηρεσία δεν θα βόλευε το πλήρες mirroring και σε κάποιον άλλο κόμβο?

----------


## Cha0s

Λόγω του ότι είναι database driven το project το mirroring είναι λίγο δύσκολο καθώς θα μπλεχτεί το θέμα...

Λίγη υπομονή να τελειοποιηθεί το σύστημα και θα φύγει τελείως από τον σέρβερ μου.

Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορεί να μπει στον σέρβερ του awmn μαζί με το services του MerNion που υπάρχει και σοβαρή πρόσβαση από internet και wireless πρόσβαση σαφώς καλύτερη από εμένα.

----------


## socrates

Ναι, πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα ήταν μια καλή κίνηση.

----------


## Achille

> Όσοι είναι γραμμένοι να ενημερώσουν για τις αλλαγές ( ngia, achille κλπ).


Ανακάλυψα το εξής:

Από κάποια έκδοση της quagga (testing) και μετά στο debian, στο αρχείο /etc/quagga/debian.cnf ρυθμίζονται τα shells των daemons να απαντάνε σε telnet μόνο από localhost. Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν έπαιζε το looking glass.


Επισυνάπτω το παλαιό και το διορθωμένο αρχείο:

Παλαιό:


```
#
# If this option is set the /etc/init.d/quagga script automatically loads
# the config via "vtysh -b" when the servers are started.
#
vtysh_enable=yes
zebra_options=" --daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
bgpd_options="  --daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
ospfd_options=" --daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
ospf6d_options="--daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
ripd_options="  --daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
ripngd_options="--daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
isisd_options=" --daemon -A 127.0.0.1"
```

Διορθωμένο



```
#
# If this option is set the /etc/init.d/quagga script automatically loads
# the config via "vtysh -b" when the servers are started.
#
vtysh_enable=yes
zebra_options=" --daemon"
bgpd_options="  --daemon""
ospfd_options=" --daemon"
ospf6d_options="--daemon"
ripd_options="  --daemon"
ripngd_options="--daemon"
isisd_options=" --daemon"
```

----------


## nodas

και οι παρακατω Routers

telis (2239) 10.47.133.2
nodas (2742) 10.19.149.2
machine22 (310 ::  10.14.146.65

edited 

selete (2720) 10.19.147.1 

pass : awmn

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρακαλώ προσθέστε και αυτά.. 

NetTraptor(3252):10.14.147.66
Trendy(810):10.14.149.65

pass:awmn

----------


## Achille

Διόρθωσε και τις καταχωρήσεις για το cslab (2 routers), pass awmn.

jason.cslab.awmn A 10.26.123.249
zebra.cslab.awmn A 10.26.123.250

----------


## ShadowCaster

routers++

pass : awmn

ap.shadowcaster.awmn 10.86.86.1

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρακαλώ προσθέστε και αυτo.. 

jchr(199): 10.14.148.65

pass:awmn

----------


## wireless.surfer

wireless.surfer #2972 : 10.67.48.2 

pass: awmn

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Ernest0x

_Node #2590 (Ernest0x)_
------------------------------
*bgp router:* router.ernest0x.awmn ( 10.37.62.1 )
*password:* awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Όσοι δεν έχετε προσθέσει τους κόμβους σας στο Node Calendar παρακαλώ κάντε το και ρυθμίστε τα ανάλογα πεδία για τους routers σας ώστε να ενημερωθεί αυτόματα και το ενσωματωμένο looking glass.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jabarlee

o Indyone έκατσε και βελτίωσε λίγο τον κώδικα του Lookinglass, ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να μπαίνει με το χέρι ο κατάλληλος αύξοντας αριθμός σε κάθε νέα καταχώρηση. Επιπλέον, γίνεται ταξινόμηση με βάση το όνομα του κόμβου (υπάρχει και σχετικό boolean στη 2η γραμμή)

Αν σας αρέσει ανανεώστε και το 1o μήνυμα

----------


## Cha0s

Έχει γίνει άλλη αλλαγή στην λειτουργία του script;

Άμα είναι να το κάνω port στο NodeCal.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Άλλαξα εγώ τις υπάρχουσες καταχωρήσεις βάζοντας μπροστά το NodeID και όχι το όνομα (επειδή όμως το βλέπει ως string και όχι ως νούμερο η κατάταξη είναι λίγο περίεργη...αλλά αναμενόμενη)

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα, μετά από πολύ καιρό έκανα ένα ψάξιμο με το lookinglass και είδα ότι πάρα πολλοί routers έχουνε errors κατά τη σύνδεση.

μια και το εργαλείο είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, δεν κοιτάτε ο καθένας το router του να δείτε αν και γιατί δε λειτουργεί;

Επιπλέον, δε ρυθμίζετε και οι υπόλοιποι (όσοι δε το έχετε κάνει πο΄τε μέχρι τώρα) τα μηχανάκια σας για να παίζουνε;

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά στο Mikrotik πως το ενεργοποιείς να παίζει η κονσόλα;

Δεν το έχω βρει... (δεν το έχω ψάξει όμως και παράλληλα  :: )

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλή ερώτηση αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνετε… είναι κλειδωμένο απ όλες τις πάντες… 
Στο 2605 δεν απαντάει και δεν νομίζω και κάπου αλλού εκτός από το 23 … άσε που τα bgp command δεν θα είναι τα ίδια… το CLI του ΜΚ είναι τελείως custom.. 
Ακόμα και telnet να κάνει κανείς μάλλον θα πρέπει να αλλάξει το script ώστε να δίνει άλλες εντολές… αν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες που θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν….δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τίποτα το δύσκολο… έχει 2 προϋποθέσεις¨
1.	ότι ένα read account μπορεί να κάνει τέτοια query (Θα το κοιτάξω αν γίνεται και αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο)
2.	ότι θα αλλάξει λίγο το script για αυτούς που έχουν ΜΚ ίσως και άλλα πράγματα 
Με αυτό τον τρόπο όμως το LG θα δουλεύει σε 2 ταχύτητες ή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει επιλογή router (Zebra+Linux ή ΜΚ)

Τώρα που το βλέπω ψάχνω και το manual αλλά δεν βλέπω κάτι μόνο τα routes μπορεί κανείς να κάνει print από telnet…. Με ip route print 
Για να κοιτάξει κάποιος…αν και δεεεεν βλέπω φως για ΜΚ + LG μόνο με δεύτερο router…

----------


## ysam

Παιδιά η λύση είναι από παλιά γνωστή. 

Αυτή ονομάζεται Route Server. 

Απλά κεντρικά στήνεται ένας bgp router όπου όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι κάνουν ένα bgp session με αυτόν.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι μπορεί να έχει δύο χρήσεις. 

1> Πραγματικός route server που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει (Μόνο στην περίπτωση ενός Border Router σε κάποια Area (Βλέπε συζητήσεις για περιοχικό bgp με κάποιο άλλο IGP πχ OSPF κτλ)

2> Router Server για Looking Glass.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί το Multiple Instance feature που έχει για αυτόν τον σκοπό το Zebra/Quagga πακέτο.

-ΓΣ

----------


## NetTraptor

Με λίγα λόγια εννοείς ένα δεύτερο pcaki με linux+zebra το οποίο θα παίρνει και θα κρατά τα routes μεσω bgp…eee??

Περίπου με τον ίδιο τρόπο όταν θέλουμε να έχουμε 2 routers πχ ένα ΜΚ και ένα Slack+zebra…. eee??

----------


## ysam

Ναι αλλά μιλάω για ένα κεντρικό κουτί και όχι ένα κουτί σε κάθε κόμβο.

Αντε να πούμε 4 κουτιά east/west/north/south... 

Πάντος ναι ο τρόπος είναι ίδιος. iBGP

-ΓΣ

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά το μυριστικα… και όλα αυτά … γιατί …. Για ένα ρημάδι interface… δεν είναι και τραγικό όμως μιας και οι περισσότεροι που έχουν ΜΚ έχουν και ένα linux server για άλλα services… και ένα zebra εκεί επάνω δεν βλάπτει… Όσο για το κεντρικό κουτί… ααα καλά είναι λύση αλλά … τρέχα γύρευε..

----------


## nvak

> Αντε να πούμε 4 κουτιά east/west/north/south...


Σε περίπτωση που πέσει κάποιο "κουτί" έχει επιπτώσεις στο routing ?
Αν όχι, το δικό μου κουτί είναι διαθέσιμο ( Γιάννη το pass το ξέρεις  ::  )

----------


## ysam

Οχι φυσικά, είναι μόνο για το LG.

Από κουτιά έχουμε πολλά πάντως αν χρειαστεί θα το επισκευτώ  :: 

-ΓΣ

----------


## socrates

Κουτί διαθέσιμο, pass γνωστό  ::

----------


## netsailor

Τελικά με μερικές μικρές επεμβάσεις μπορούν να παίξουν και τα mikrotik με το looking glass.

Εχουμε και λέμε:
- Από την κονσόλα δίνουμε system telnet 127.0.0.1 2605 
- Στο prompt για password βάζουμε zebra 
- Δίνουμε την εντολή enable και ύστερα configure terminal
- Γράφουμε password awmn για να αλλάξουμε το read password
- Αλλάζουμε το write password σε κάποιο της αρεσκείας μας με enable password <neopassword>
- Επιτρέπουμε να υπάρχει πρόσβαση από το 10.0.0.0/8 με no access-list kakas deny any και κατόπιν με access-list kakas permit 10.0.0.0/8
- Δίνουμε την εντολή no router bgp <to diko sas AS> (πχ στη δική μου περίπτωση no router bgp 956)
- Αποθηκεύουμε τις αλλαγές με write και βγαίνουμε με quit
- Αντιγράφουμε το configuration με την εντολή copy running-config startup-config
- Βγαίνουμε δίνοντας 2 φορές quit.


Για να ολοκληρωθούν οι αλλαγές πρέπει να γίνει επανεκκίνηση στο bgp.
Στο winbox πάμε στο routing και διαλέγουμε bgp. Στο tab peers πατάμε settings και στο καινούριο παράθυρο πατάμε διαδοχικα disable apply enable apply OK και τελειώσαμε.

Οι οδηγίες είναι για mikrotik 2.8.26. Λογικά θα πρέπει να παίζουν και σε άλλες εκδόσεις αλλά δεν έχω τον τρόπο να το επιβεβαιώσω.

Φυσικά ισχύει το συνηθισμένο disclaimer: "Για οτιδήποτε συμβεί ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες είστε αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνοι"

----------


## Cha0s

Εμένα πάντως που το δοκίμασα μου κόλησε το BGP και δεν γινότανε enable μετά με τπτ...  ::

----------


## netsailor

Τι να σου πω.... στο δικό μου router παίζει μια χαρά. Μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις στο http://looking-glass.netsailor.awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Δοκίμασα και restore του configuration από το backup που έχει το mikrotik αλλά δεν επανήλθε.

Δεν σηκώνεται καν το BGP, έχει χάσει όλα τα settings του (peers κλπ) και δεν συνδέεται ούτε από terminal στο port 2605.




```
[[email protected]] system> telnet 127.0.0.1 2605          
Trying 127.0.0.1...
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused

Welcome back!
```

  ::

----------


## netsailor

Με reboot γίνεται τίποτα?

Μπορείς να το ξεκινήσεις με κάποιο live cd και να κάνεις ποστ το /etc/bgpd.conf?

----------


## socrates

Moderation's Notice!

*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ!*

Μπράβο Δημήτρη αυτό είναι μια καλή εξέλιξη.

----------


## Achille

> Δοκίμασα και restore του configuration από το backup που έχει το mikrotik αλλά δεν επανήλθε.


Μυρίζομαι bug της έκδοσης της zebra που τρέχει το mikrotik, και με το write έγραψε κάτι που ήταν λάθος και σκάει όταν πάει να το σηκώσει.

Κάνε mount το δίσκο σου από κάποιο Linux, και κοίτα τα config files, κάποιο έχει πρόβλημα (αντέγραψέ τα στο linux και προσπάθησε να ξεκινήσεις εκεί μια quagga αν δεν βλέπεις κάτι φανερό).

Στείλτα μας και εδώ να τους ρίξουμε μια ματιά.

----------


## Cha0s

Αχ ρε γμτ... για να βγει ο δίσκος από εκεί είναι ολόκληρη διαδικασία!  ::   ::  

Anyway το μεσιμεράκι θα ανέβω ταράτσα να κατεβάσω τον hdd να bootάρω με live cd να το τσεκάρω.

Και εγώ αυτό που είπες μυρίζομαι Αχιλλέα.

----------


## enaon

> Δοκίμασα και restore του configuration από το backup που έχει το mikrotik αλλά δεν επανήλθε.


Πήγαινε System-packages, διάλεξε το routing και πατα Χ. 
Κάνε reboot. (:edit αυτό το βήμα δέν ειναι απαραίτητο τελικά)
Μπες στο ftp, και πέτα του πάλι το npk routing.
πάλι reboot.

Ούτε εμένα μου δούλεψε, αλλά αν βάλεις πάλι το πακέτο είναι οκ.




> Στείλτα μας και εδώ να τους ρίξουμε μια ματιά.


αυτό είναι το sh running-config πριν από το write με τα βήματα του Δημήτρη(αν έχει prefix-list παραμένουν)

!
hostname Router
password awmn
enable password xixa
log stdout
!
access-list kakas permit 127.0.0.1/32
access-list kakas permit 10.0.0.0/8
!
!
line vty
access-class kakas
!
end

----------


## enaon

οκ δούλεψε. Μπράβο Δημήτρη  :: 

Μετά απο 2-3 αποτυχίες, θα έλεγα να κάνετε το εξής:


- Από την κονσόλα δίνουμε 
- system telnet 127.0.0.1 2605
- Στο prompt για password βάζουμε zebra 
- enable
- configure terminal 
- password awmn
- enable password <neopassword>
- no access-list kakas deny any
- access-list kakas permit 10.0.0.0/8
- access-list kakas deny any
- wr
- exit
- exit

Δέν χρειάζετε να κάνουμε restart το bgp, αν και είναι ενα τεστ για να δουμε αν έζησε  ::

----------


## socrates

Μια χάρη...

Αν είναι εύκολο να φτιαχτεί ένα mini tutorial βήμα προς βήμα βάση των στοιχείων που προαναφέρθηκαν και να περαστεί στα tutorials.

Αν είχα mikrotik θα το έκανα εγώ.

----------


## nvak

Ωραία ! Να ελπίζουμε ότι θα ξαναδούμε εκείνο το ωραίο bgpmap ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μπα δεν νομίζω...

Εδώ κολάει το bgp του Mikrotik στα καλά του καθουμένου!
Σκέψου να το ζορίζουμε κιόλας με το Bgp map  ::  :: 

Πάντως εγώ στο nodecal είχα αναπτύξει το σύστημα με τους χάρτες και ζωγράφιζε τα links βάση του bgp table  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λίγο το τελευταίο no router bgp NodeId δε κατάλαβα γιατί το κάνουμε… τι κόλπο είναι αυτό… τι γίνεται αν δεν το κάνουμε???

Πάντως εδώ….φαίνεται να είναι οκ…. Μόνο ο Machine δεν φέρνει routes για τώρα αλλά μπορεί να κάνει ηλιοθεραπεία στην ταράτσα…  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κάποιος να ποστάρει το routing-2.8.26.npk  ::   ::  

Με το 2.8.27 που βρήκα στο site της mikrotikls δεν το παίρνει μετά το reboot...

Μου έχει σβηστεί τελείως ότι αφορά το routing  ::

----------


## enaon

> Εδώ κολάει το bgp του Mikrotik στα καλά του καθουμένου!


Δεν φταίει απαραίτητα το bgp, πιο λογικό αν χρησιμοποιείς ospf για την επικοινωνία των ibgp είναι να κολλάει το ospf της quagga  :: 
Βάλε καλυτερα στατικά routes, τωρα που μπορείς απο το zebra.conf μάλλον.


σβήσε το .zip

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν μπήκα με live cd στο /etc δεν υπήρχε καν zebra.conf

Καθάρισα το bgp.conf από την acl κλπ αλλά δεν ίσιωσε...

Thanks Σωτήρη για το file  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Netsailor…. Διορθώνεις τον router μου να κάνω μια δοκιμή…. 10.14.147.65… όχι 149…

----------


## nc

> Κάποιος να ποστάρει το routing-2.8.26.npk   
> 
> Με το 2.8.27 που βρήκα στο site της mikrotikls δεν το παίρνει μετά το reboot...
> 
> Μου έχει σβηστεί τελείως ότι αφορά το routing

----------


## socrates

> Netsailor…. Διορθώνεις τον router μου να κάνω μια δοκιμή…. 10.14.147.65… όχι 149…


Ιωσήφ δοκίμασε από εδώ....

http://www.socrates.awmn/looking-glass.php
ή http://10.21.123.1/looking-glass.php

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ επανήλθε το bgp!

Ώρα για ψαχούλεμα τώρα να δούμε αν θα παίξει με το looking glass  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δοκίμασα διάφορα να κάνω και όταν τα κάνω save με wr τότε με την επόμενη επανεκκίνηση του bgp τότε κολάει.

Μήπως γράφει κάτι λάθος το mikrotik και κολάει;

Κάνα bug ίσως;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Netsailor…. Διορθώνεις τον router μου να κάνω μια δοκιμή…. 10.14.147.65… όχι 149…
> 
> 
> Ιωσήφ δοκίμασε από εδώ....
> 
> http://www.socrates.awmn/looking-glass.php
> ή http://10.21.123.1/looking-glass.php



Εεεεεεε άλλα κόλπα… όλα jet socrates
Ααρε τεχνική… ομολογημένος δεν μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό πώς να μπεις στο quaga…. μ@λ@κι@ βεβαία γιατί όταν πασπάτευα ένα δίσκο με τα ltools.. θα μπορούσα να είχα δει το bgp configuration… αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή έψαχνα άλλα..

2.8.22 εδώ και παίζει…

Λες να δούμε τι άλλο καλούδι τρέχει εκεί μέσα σε κανένα άλλο port??... χεχε  ::

----------


## netsailor

> Netsailor…. Διορθώνεις τον router μου να κάνω μια δοκιμή…. 10.14.147.65… όχι 149…


Αργησα αλλά το έφτιαξα και εγώ

Με την ευκαιρία αν κάποιος θέλει να προσθέσει το router μου η ip είναι 10.21.124.59 (password awmn)

----------


## Cha0s

Τι έγινε μόνο σε μένα δεν παίζει;  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Με την ευκαιρία αν κάποιος θέλει να προσθέσει το router μου η ip είναι 10.21.124.59 (password awmn)


ΟΚ ενημερώθηκε!

----------


## jabarlee

δούλεψε και στον pyros (πρώην jacobs #841) ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του enaon.

Προτείνω να γίνει ένα edit στο 1ο μήνυμα και να μπούνε οι οδηγίες εκεί, για εύκολη αναφορά

----------


## Cha0s

εκτελώντας ένα ένα τα βήματα και κάνοντας wr σε κάθε βήμα δεν μου κολάει τώρα το bgp αλλά παράλληλα δεν με αφήνει να κάνω telnet απέξω  ::  

Οπότε τζίφος...


Πως μπορώ να καθαρίσω όσα πέρασα να το ξαναδοκιμάσω;
Έχει μέσα στο running config τις ACLs...

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά μετά από οριστικό κόλημα του ospf πέρασα πάλι το routing πακέτο και ίσιωσαν όλα.
Παράλληλα έκανα όλα τα βήματα που παρέθεσε ο Σωτήρης και παίζει κανονικά τώρα το looking-glass.

Thanks  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Άλλο πρόβλημα…. Σε κάποιον εδώ του κώλυσε με κάποιο περίεργο τρόπο το no command ίσως και όλη η quagga… 

Γενικά φαίνεται ότι το παραπάνω tip παίζει αλλά με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο το bgp γίνετε λίγο ασταθές… 

Το συμπέρασμα για μένα είναι …. To look in the glass or not to look…make your choice!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά προτείνω να δοκιμάζεται όταν είναι φρέσκο το mikrotik χωρίς να έχουν στηθεί ακόμα τα interfaces κλπ σε πραγματική λειτουργεία.

Το δοκιμάζετε και αν παίξει έπαιξε.
Αν δεν παίξει ή κάνετε την ιστορία με το πακέτο του routing ή ξαναπερνάτε το mikrotik (5λεπτά υπόθεση είναι).

----------


## machine22

Netsailor +++++++
Είσαι αρχηγός. Μου δούλεψε με την μία το looking glass

----------


## Pater_Familias

Pater_Familias_2 nodeid 2334 ip router 10.67.158.65 .
Να περάσει στο looking glass plz.

----------


## mojiro

αλλο ενα bgp-mikrotik  ::  

#4371 xrisoula [email protected]

το project στηρηζεται ακομη ?

----------


## netsailor

Το δικό μου τρέχει αλλά δυστυχώς είναι ελάχιστοι πιά οι servers που επιτρέπουν πρόσβαση  ::

----------


## enaon

Άλλαξε το php ώστε να εμφανίζει μόνο εκείνους που τρέχουν ακόμα την υπηρεσία, και ανέβηκε στο αρχικό post.

----------


## LimaH

Μία άλλη έκδοση Looking Glass.

Βλέπει *Linux routers και MikroTiks, άν τρέχουν Quagga*.

Eίναι χρήσιμο για χρήση από Internet, όταν κάποιος
δεν μπορεί να κάνει telnet στον router του.
Τυπικό web-access που περνάει και από τους proxy servers.

awmn : http://www.limah.awmn/lookinglass/lnx.php
Inet : http://www.sv1lh.net/lookinglass/lnx.php

----------


## acoul

Looking Glass για ozonet, katsaros_m, metalab, ttel & dat: Internet,Wireless

Θα βοηθούσε αν υπήρχε πρόσβαση σε dti & nvak bgp info !!

----------


## TheLaz

Εκτός από τα 2 looking glasses (mikrotik, Quagga) του LimaH υπάρχει κάτι άλλο
σε κεντρικό επίπεδο ? Κάπου κάτι που να υπάρχουν όλοι ?

----------


## Cha0s

Το http://www.cha0s.awmn/looking-glass τρέχει από εποχής 802.11b  :: 

Όποιος θέλει να τον περάσω ας μου δώσει IP & read pass  ::  

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να ετοιμάσω φόρμα να συμπληρώνει όποιος θέλει τον router του και να περνιέται αυτόματα.

----------


## TheLaz

> Το http://www.cha0s.awmn/looking-glass τρέχει από εποχής 802.11b 
> 
> Όποιος θέλει να τον περάσω ας μου δώσει IP & read pass  
> 
> Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να ετοιμάσω φόρμα να συμπληρώνει όποιος θέλει τον router του και να περνιέται αυτόματα.


Θα έχεις σύντομα pm...  ::  

Πέρα από αυτό μήπως θα ήταν καλό να βάζαμε κάτι κεντρικά π.χ. στο wind ?
Να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δεις και mikrotik και quagga..

----------


## Vigor

> Πέρα από αυτό μήπως θα ήταν καλό να βάζαμε κάτι κεντρικά π.χ. στο wind ?
> Να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δεις και mikrotik και quagga..


Υπάρχει η σχετική ΤοDoList του WiND:
http://wind.cube.gr/project/wiki/ToDo

Μια επικοινωνία με τα παιδιά του WiND, ίσως και να φέρει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή να συμπεριληφθεί στην ToDoList.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.routers.awmn (μέχρι να γίνουν refresh οι ζώνες ίσως να μην παίζει ακόμα το domain σε όλο το δίκτυο)

http://www.cha0s.awmn/looking-glass

http://www.cha0s.gr/looking-glass

Ready  ::  

Παίζει registration form πλέον οπότε η εγγραφή γίνεται αυτόματα online  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Ωραίος.........

----------


## slapper

super!!
μπήκε ο κόμβος slapper και noisyjohn  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Nice  :: 

Έβαλα και την επιλογή show routes  ::  

Έβαλα και την επιλογή show interface αλλά έβγαζε αρκετά πράγματα που μερικοί ίσως να μην θέλουν να φαίνονται public οπότε την έβγαλα  ::

----------


## enaon

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σωτήρη αν μπορείς ενημέρωσε το ποστ όπου λέει cha0s-wireless.ath.cx να γίνει http://www.cha0s.gr μιας και το dyndns δεν λειτουργεί πλέον!


Επίσης κάθε αναφορά στο nodecal δεν ισχύει πλέον μιας και δεν υπάρχει καν πια αυτό το project  ::  


Αν μπορείς βάλε και το http://www.routers.awmn  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Επίσης αν κάποιος δεν το γνωρίζει, για να λειτουργήσει το looking glass πρέπει να αφήσουν ανοιχτό το πορτ 2605 για το BGP για την IP 10.26.35.69 αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ενημέρωσα το http://www.routers.awmn με μίνι αναζήτηση με ajax για γρήγορη εύρεση του router που θέλουμε μιας και μαζεύτηκαν ~150 routers και ήταν δύσκολή η εύρεση κάποιου.


Κάθε παρατήρηση/feedback ευπρόσδεκτο!  ::  

http://www.routers.awmn

----------


## Vigor

Εϋγε Βαγγέλη! Μήπως το sortάρισμα των routers στο drop-down list θα μπορούσε να είναι ταξινομημένο κατά αύξουσα σειρά, ας πούμε?
Θα βοηθούσε στο να έβρισκε κάποιος και από εκεί τον router του.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Είναι στα Todo γιατί τώρα έτσι όπως είναι δεν γίνεται σωστά το sorting αν το βάλω βάση ονόματος (#xxxx-nodename).

Πρέπει να χωρίσω το nodeid από το nodename σε ξεχωριστά πεδία ώστε να λειτόυργήσει σωστά το sorting.


Αν προλάβω θα το ετοιμάσω αύριο  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Πρεπει μαλλον να αλλαχτει το password που ειχα βαλει στο registration του ρουτερ μου... (#5446 - babisbabis).
Ποιο ομως pass πρεπει να μπει?  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το πρώτο pass που σου ζητάει, το read only, μετά την εντολή ''system telnet 127.0.0.1 2605 '' , αν μπαίνεις μέσα από terminal.

----------


## Cha0s

> Πρεπει μαλλον να αλλαχτει το password που ειχα βαλει στο registration του ρουτερ μου... (#5446 - babisbabis).
> Ποιο ομως pass πρεπει να μπει?


Στείλτο μου με pm να το αλλάξω αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, αλλιώς πες μου να διαγράψω την εγγραφή και να την ξανακαταχωρήσεις με το σωστό pass.

Ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει edit στις εγγραφές  ::  (είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα αφού όλες οι καταχωρήσεις έχουν γίνει χωρίς να κρατήσω κάποιο στοιχείο που να ταυτοποιεί τους ιδιοκτήτες του κάθε router)

----------


## babisbabis

Ok thanks και στους δυο  ::

----------

